
New to me: embedded images (icons) in Twitter (automatically) - tzury
http://twitter.com/tzury/status/16815913608
======
mikeleeorg
Twitter calls them "hashflags":

[http://help.twitter.com/entries/186934-what-s-happening-
with...](http://help.twitter.com/entries/186934-what-s-happening-with-the-
world-cup)

------
cmelbye
This is something they did special for the World Cup. They have all of the
country flag's and the #worldcup hash tag.

